# well known supermarket: "Part of a multi pack NOT TO BE SOLD INDIVIDUALLY"... legal?



## 2kids (17 Nov 2010)

Im so annoyed, I bought and item in my local shop this evening and it clearly states, " part of a multi pack NOT TO BE SOLD INDIVIDUALLY" the bloody shelf was full of them and the cashier had a cheek to go get a smilar item of different flavour to scan for the price.

For at start surely we buy multi pack because we make a small saving, and they are charging the regular price.

Is this legal ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## evac (17 Nov 2010)

Not that I know much about law but that definetely sounds illegal to me!


----------



## RonanC (17 Nov 2010)

Its not nice, buts its not illegal either.

From National Consumer Agency



> If you see individual items on a shelf that say that they are part of  a multipack and “not to be sold separately”, this is not a breach of  consumer legislation.
> However, you could complain the trader to  the manufacturer of the goods as the trader is not acting in the spirit  of the offer made by the manufacturer.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Nov 2010)

Contact the relevant product manufacturer .....


----------



## jhegarty (18 Nov 2010)

100% legal.


----------



## Deas (18 Nov 2010)

You might have got the item cheaper!  Check out Tescos for an example - often the multi packed items are actually more expensive that buying single or dual packed items.


----------



## 2kids (18 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the messages,
 I guess I just feel they are taking the mick, 
I would love to see how they would react if I opened a multipack and demanded that they sold it to me as a single item.

rant over!


----------



## Bob_tg (18 Nov 2010)

Deas said:


> You might have got the item cheaper! Check out Tescos for an example - often the multi packed items are actually more expensive that buying single or dual packed items.


 
This is very true.  They might have done you a favour.


----------

